# اريد معلومات عن بعض اجهزه المختبر ,bio reacter, Centerfuge, Chemistry analyzer



## قسوم (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي الي جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدي الرائع صراحه ليس لدي معلومات كثيره حتي ارسلها الي اجمع الاعضاء والمهندسين بس انشالله في القريب العاجل باذن الله 

اريد من الاخوه في قسم المختبرات ومن له خبره حيث اريد معلومات عن اجهزه Centerfuge , Autochemistry analyzer ,كما يوجد جهاز مختبر لم اعرف عنه شي وهو Bio reactoer 
اريد معلومات شامله


----------



## bio-engineer (5 يناير 2010)

وانا ايضا اول مرة اسمع بجهاز ال*Bio reactoer
ياليت اللي عنده اي معلومات عنه ممكن يفيدنا 

*


----------



## حورية_الحور (6 يناير 2010)

انا منتظرة معاكم


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (6 يناير 2010)

وانا كمااااااااااان


----------



## قسوم (7 يناير 2010)

*اين اهل الخبره في المختبرات*

اين اهل الخبره في المختبرات 
نحن ننتظر بشده معرفه هذه الاجهزه ويا ريت بالعربي والانجليزي ان امكن


----------



## bio-engineer (9 يناير 2010)

افيدونا .........اباوت جهاز البايو ريكتور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

الإنتظار لن يفيد ابدا

إذهبوا و ابحثوا عن ما تريدون في صفحات هذا المنتدى فهناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تتحدث عن المختبرات و أجهزتها


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167542.html

هذه مشاركة لإحدى المواضيع المطلوبة


----------



## حورية_الحور (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس عيسى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (10 يناير 2010)

العفو

أختي حورية هذا واجبنا


----------



## قسوم (10 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
لا يوجد بالمنتدي اي شي عن Chemistry analyzer and Bio reacter واحتاج معلومات لفهم الموضوع جيدا .


----------



## loay abo qasem (12 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالنسبة لاجهزة المختبرات فهي تنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام رئيسية وهي 
اجهزة الدم هيماتولوجي مثل sysmex,mindray ,celldyne ,abx,celltacalpha
اجهزة كيمياء الدم وهي تنقسم الى قسمين full automated,semiautomated 
مثل : cobas ,cormay ,human ,biolabo 
اما القسم الاخير فيشمل فحوصات الهرمونات والفيروسات ومثال على ذلك : tosoh ,brio,elecsys2010


----------



## قسوم (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم لؤي ابوالقاسم 
بحثت علي النت عن جهاز Bio reactor ولم اجد اي معلومات تفيدني كفهم الجهاز تخدامات الجهاز والاجزاء الرئيسيه بالجهاز ولم احصل علي اي معلومه .
اريد منك لو لديك معلومات ايضا عن جهاز Distiilator من حيث مبدا العمل ومكونات الجهاز وبعض المكونات واي ملاحظات عنه حيث انني اريد ان اتعمق في اجهزه المختبر ولدي محاضره عن ذلك الجهاز ايضا


----------



## أم أحمدوية (12 يناير 2010)

اريد معلومات عن جهاز مراقبة المريضpatient monitor


----------



## مهندسة جادة (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا احب ان اعطي معلومة بسيطة بقدر معرفتي عن الbio reactor 
الbio reactor: هي عبارة الة تستعمل تستعمل للحصول على عضو معين مشابه لعضو الانسان او ما يعرف ب bio artificail organs فمثلا كمثال بسيط اذا اردنا تصميم اذن بحيث تحتوي على خلايا الانسان وايضا synthitic materials فال bio reactor تحتوي على scaffold التي تعبر هنا هي الsynthitic materials ونأتي بخلايا من جسم الانسان طبعا تكون مناسبة للعضو المراد تصميمه ونضعها في ال scaffold فنحصل بالنهاية على شكل يشبه اذن الانسان الطبيعية و كذلك الامر اذا اردنا الحصول على مجسم يشبة شكل اليد الطبيعية 

اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلك 
واكون قد افدتكم بما لدي من معلومات متواضعة 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## قسوم (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندسه جاده علي المعلومات القمه 
لانها تقريبا دخلتني بالموضوع لكن اعتقد انو الموضوع كبير شوي ومش سهل علي ما اعتقد لاني بحثت وما فهمته كويس .
يا ريت لو احد لق اي معلومه عن الجهاز


----------



## مهندسة جادة (15 يناير 2010)

العفو 
بس انا على حسب معرفتي هو ليس جهاز مختبر


----------



## bio-engineer (17 يناير 2010)

مهندسة جادة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا احب ان اعطي معلومة بسيطة بقدر معرفتي عن الbio reactor
> الbio reactor: هي عبارة الة تستعمل تستعمل للحصول على عضو معين مشابه لعضو الانسان او ما يعرف ب bio artificail organs فمثلا كمثال بسيط اذا اردنا تصميم اذن بحيث تحتوي على خلايا الانسان وايضا synthitic materials فال bio reactor تحتوي على scaffold التي تعبر هنا هي الsynthitic materials ونأتي بخلايا من جسم الانسان طبعا تكون مناسبة للعضو المراد تصميمه ونضعها في ال scaffold فنحصل بالنهاية على شكل يشبه اذن الانسان الطبيعية و كذلك الامر اذا اردنا الحصول على مجسم يشبة شكل اليد الطبيعية
> 
> ...


مشكورة على هذه المعلومات :28:


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز اذا أردت معرفة شىء عن أجهازة المعامل فمن الافضل ان تاخذ جهاز كمثال و تقوم بدراسته حتى تعلم النظريات التى يعمل بها الى جانب الشق التطبيقى فى الواقع العملى , و بالنسبه لاجهزة المعامل التى يمكنك ان تبداء بها هى:*

(1) COULTER , SYSMEX in the hematology cell counter.
(2) AVL , RADIOMETER in blood gases and electrolytes.
(3) BIOSYSTEMS , RA50 , 5010 in semi automated chemistry analyzer.
(4) COBAS , BECKMAN in full automated chemistry analyzer.
(5) EPPENDORF in automatic pipettes and centrifuges and bio-photometer.​ 
*اذا اردت تفاصيل يمكنك مراسلتى على [email protected] .*

*اما بالنسيه الى bioreactor فما وجدته عنه هو التالى : أي جهاز أو نظام يدعم بيئة نشطة بيولوجيا و قد تعنى تطبيقيا أنبوبه كبيره يتم فيها تفاعلات كيميائية التي تنطوي على الكائنات الحية و يمكنك الرجوع الى الموقع التالى للتفاصيل http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioreactor.

أخوك فى الله

محمد سليمان​*​


----------

